# The Old Blossom: la rock band del figlio di Alessandro Greco



## fabri47 (6 Agosto 2019)

*The Old Blossom* sono una rock band originaria di San Giovanni Valdarno (Toscana) e che ha per frontman *Lorenzo Greco*, il quale è anche autore dei pezzi. Di chi si tratta? Lorenzo è il *figlio di Alessandro Greco*, noto conduttore televisivo famoso per essere stato alla guida di Furore negli anni 90' e più recentemente del quiz Zero e Lode. 

Recentemente, è stato intervistato da Il Giornale (l'intervista la trovate facilmente con una ricerca su google), dove ha raccontato la nascita della sua passione per la musica ed il rapporto con suo padre che è anche speaker di RTL 102.5.

Video di un loro brano al secondo post.


----------



## fabri47 (6 Agosto 2019)




----------



## fabri47 (6 Agosto 2019)

[MENTION=3]Super_Lollo[/MENTION] pareri? 
[MENTION=3817]7vinte[/MENTION] taggo pure te che segui la tv e quindi potrebbe interessarti.


----------

